# 10 year old vanex pex, yellow brass fittings



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Pulled this out of a mobile home when the sears guy cranked down on this swivel fitting installing a dishwasher. The cone seal was stuck in the old dishwasher and he didn't realize that the seal was needed. He just kept cranking on it thinking that would make it stop leaking until he broke it. I installed a 1/4 turn stop under the sink and ran some 3/8" OD pex to the dishwasher instead. 

I figured I'd share the photos of some decade old pex with yellow brass fittings. Looks great to me. I asked the lady if she or any of her neighbors have had any leaks on the red and blue colored pipe and she said no. Seeing as how the copper is failing in that same time frame around here, I would say that PEX is the obvious choice in this area.

No problems here like they had in Nevada. Must be the water chemistry over there.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

more


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

It's not all of Nevada. I'm one hour outside of Las Vegas, I can use the brass fittings all day long, and have for over ten years. In Vegas, you need to use plastic fittings.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I wonder what's in the water doing it?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Protech said:


> I wonder what's in the water doing it?


It is limited to the Las Vegas Valley water only. The water leaches the zinc out of the fitting which makes the fitting brittle.

Mark


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Well yeah, I know that. But what specifically is it about that water that makes it de-alloy the brass? Low tds?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Protech said:


> Well yeah, I know that. But what specifically is it about that water that makes it de-alloy the brass? Low tds?


We had a Chemist who did all of the testing, so I can't tell you for sure ezactly what it was, but it was more than just the Ph. The Chemist explained it was a combination of many things which he compared to the "Perfect Storm" of corrosion. His researched showed this exact water condition exists in only ten out of the thousands of water purveyors in the United States. I might have his report sitting around somewhere. If I find it I will spend some time with it then get back to you.

Mark


----------

